# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Aprire un centro elaborazione dati

## evin07

Cerco aiuto!!! Vorrei aprirmi un'ufficio come centro elaborazione dati contabili, ho già la partita iva e sono iscritto alla camera di commercio,unico punto a mio sfavore é che non sono commercialista, quindi non posso fare dichiarazioni fiscali ecc.. devo limitarmi all'elaborazione fino al bilancio.Diciamo che fin qui può andarmi anche bene,il problema é che non so da che parte cominciare a raccimolare clienti .Avete qualche sito da consigliarmi dove potrei fare inserzioni senza però spendere chissà che cifra esorbitante????Oppure qualche altra soluzione?? Grazie a chiunque mi possa aiutare :Wink:

----------


## Donatocdl

> Cerco aiuto!!! Vorrei aprirmi un'ufficio come centro elaborazione dati contabili, ho già la partita iva e sono iscritto alla camera di commercio,unico punto a mio sfavore é che non sono commercialista, quindi non posso fare dichiarazioni fiscali ecc.. devo limitarmi all'elaborazione fino al bilancio.Diciamo che fin qui può andarmi anche bene,il problema é che non so da che parte cominciare a raccimolare clienti .Avete qualche sito da consigliarmi dove potrei fare inserzioni senza però spendere chissà che cifra esorbitante????Oppure qualche altra soluzione?? Grazie a chiunque mi possa aiutare

  Qualora ci fossero soluzioni facili e non esose nel trovare clienti, io personalmente lo terrei per me che dici?  :Cool:

----------


## carmelo

Certo è vero soluzioni facili non esistono, nessuno di noi possiede una bacchetta magica, tuttavia ritengo che la strada maestra oggi da seguire in questa professione sia quella del lavoro,della serietà, professionalità e sopratutto il riuscire a creare relazioni forti e costanti con l'ambiente in cui si opera.
Non mollare e mai e buona fortuna.

----------


## Max775

Chi lo dice che non puoi fare le dichiarazioni fiscali? E chi dice che non essendo commercialista non puoi operare? Se sei cosciente, competente, professionale, serio e conosci la materia di cui parliamo puoi fare tutto, tranne la difesa tributaria, per sommi capi .... Per quanto riguarda il racimolare clienti come dici tu e spendere pure poco, beh qui l'impresa è davvero ardua ... In bocca al lupo ...  
Ciao
Max

----------

